# Ariens Deluxe28 Model 921030. Is this normal?



## Tim13 (Feb 1, 2014)

Title says it all. I have what looks like oil or lube pretty heavy around the axle. This picture is looking down at the axle of the right wheel. It's the right wheel, if your behind it in the operating position. Note the three drops of oil/lube in the snow below the axle. I have about 5 hours total on this machine. I have not changed the oil in the engine yet.

So, is this normal for an Ariens, or should I be talking to the local dealer I bought it from? 

Thanks for looking.

Tim


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Tim - My take is that the drops are simply dirt/grease that is melting. No problems in my opinion at the moment.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Tim. If what you are seeing is in fact oil and that should be easy to determine, it should not be leaking. At all. The crankcase drain is in that vicinity, are you sure it's not coming from there? I would check to make sure the drain plug is tight, but be careful you don't over tighten it. Depending on which side it's on, it will be either a steel plug, or a steel tube, both of which are threaded into an aluminum block.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Some people put some type of oil/grease on the axle before putting the wheels on. This prevents the wheels from rusting to the axle which would make future service difficult. Also, if your machine has any type of differential or easy steering those systems work by using 2 axles. One is sleeved over the other. There is grease inside that sleeve.

What you are seeing could be one of those situations, or as stated above you might have an oil leak. Hard to know for sure.

I looked up your machine on the Ariens web site and it does indeed use the sleeved axle shaft for some type of turning system. I wouldn't worry too much about the grease unless you definitely see something leaking from the engine. In this case I think too much grease is better than too little.


----------



## Tim13 (Feb 1, 2014)

Good call on double checking the oil extension tube and plug. Both are tight, and the oil level hasn't budged since I've started using it this season.

I cleaned it up this morning with some shop rags, and I'll keep an eye on it. Performance hasn't changed, so I'll watch it for now.

Thanks for the quick information. I hate joining a forum just to ask one question, so I really appreciate the responses.

Tim


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome Tim13, I know that feeling but once you join it's so much easier with the next question or two. 

Best part is if you aren't sure you can post and get help. That's what is fun for me is helping someone who otherwise would be dumping their blower on Craigslist or the trash pile find a fix, sometimes simple fix and keep their machine running well. Plus keeping some $$ in their pocket.

The drops in the snow look like engine oil dropping down. The axle looks like someone may have greased it. If engine oil was hitting it I don't think it would look so evenly spread to both sides of the joint. Engine oil would spread out more. 

I had to take a broken axle with it's seized wheel to a friends to use his 20 ton press to get them apart. I still needed to use a torch to get it to release. Greasing your wheels and augers is a bit messy but it's a very good thing to do yearly. Same if you have sleeves instead of bearings on the axle, jackshaft or auger shaft. A couple drops of oil here and there can really extend their life.


----------



## Tim13 (Feb 1, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog,

I understand what your saying. I like to maintain my yard equipment, and keep it running like the day it was new. I enjoy the process so to speak.

I just went over the engine with a fine tooth comb, and all of the seals look good, and there is no engine oil anywhere. Looking at the locking pins on the wheels, it appears my dealer was very liberal with the grease when they assembled my machine. I didn't realize there was a sleeve over the axle, until it was pointed out to me, and I think this is just some of the grease working its way out.

Thanks again for the welcome. Like you said, it will be easier when the next question comes up. For instance, I too noticed this blower rides up a little on more dense packed snow, like the drifts we get here from the lake effect snow bands. I saw a thread on adding some weight to the top of the bucket. As usual, I can never leave well enough alone, so why should my new snowblower be any different?

Tim


----------



## Rick63 (Feb 17, 2017)

*Ariens Deluxe 28 921030 - Leaking Lubricant*

Little late on this article - I have a Ariens Deluxe 28 921030, purchased new in early 2015.

I'm seeing a similar leakage on the rim, specifically more on the right wheel rim coming from the rim to axial fastener area.

Sent a query to Ariens Support two days ago - waiting for their response.

Not sure how to add the photos to this forum.

Has other experienced this type leakage and should I be concerned?

Best Regards


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

It's normal. Just about every newer Ariens I've worked on has it to some degree.


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

Rick63 said:


> *Ariens Deluxe 28 921030 - Leaking Lubricant*
> 
> Little late on this article - I have a Ariens Deluxe 28 921030, purchased new in early 2015.
> 
> ...


I know this is an old post and I am Reviving it but did you ever get a response from Ariens technical support on this issue I'm having it on both axles in the centre spreading out from the Hub to the rim. And it's like a brown light liquid. Thanks very much.


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

GoBlowSnow said:


> It's normal. Just about every newer Ariens I've worked on has it to some degree.


The leaking of grease from The Hub to the Outer Rim?


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

928Honda9horse said:


> I know this is an old post and I am Reviving it but did you ever get a response from Ariens technical support on this issue I'm having it on both axles in the centre spreading out from the Hub to the rim. And it's like a brown light liquid. Thanks very much.


You’re not going to get a reply. The original poster hasn’t been on here in 7 years.


----------

